# Hainanese Chicken and Rice



## jd_1138 (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6lx6YPmMcg

This guy has a ton of tips and tricks -- a lot of them I never knew before.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2017)

That was pretty cool, especially watching him debone the chicken leg quarter. Thanks for sharing.


----------

